# The book: Windows on the world of wine, help!



## pichanusakorn (Feb 3, 2002)

Hello all chefs, I'm not!

Do you know the book called:

Windows on the World Complete Wine Course (of course you do!)

Simple questions:

How come there are so many editions? 
What are the difference between various editions?
So, is it alright to read 1989 edition?

thanks

Porpon


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

I have misplaced mine over 5 years ago, It is writen and the course was given by Kevin Zarialy (sp) Like many books in culinary arts and Wine, They are updated as progress is made in the field. You will find great imformation in this book. You should still be able to find more up to date editions. However, It's been a number of years (I think) since this course was held.
cc


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

In a nutshell, wine changes. Each year, there is a new batch ("vintage"), which can be different from the year before. Last year's wine, and the year before that, etc., also changes as time goes on. What this means is that each year, wine is a different, and what you can learn about it will be different, too. Zraly tells you the differences.

That said, there are also some eternal verities about wine: the basic characteristics of varietals (the grapes used to make the wine, alone or in combination), the way it's made, how to store it, and so on.

You bet. Just remember that when he says something like, "The 1983 vintage of Chateau XXX is perfect for drinking now," _NOW_ was actually 13 years ago, so that is probably not the case any longer.

But Kevin Zraly is a great teacher, and the basic information the book will have is sure to be useful as a place to start learning. BTW, even though Windows is gone, the course is still being held. That's a comfort!

Read, drink, learn, and have fun!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Suzanne, Do you know where he is teaching his courses?
I'm so happy he has continued his programs.
cc


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Dear CC: that's a tough question. I remember hearing/reading something about it, but you want me to remember WHERE, so that I can check! It might have been someplace like New York University or The New School -- both have culinary programs. Oh, all right, I'll look around and let you know.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Please suzanne, Don't go to any trouble, I Thought maybe you new off the top of your head
cc


----------

